# Michael Symon's Live to Cook: Recipes and Techniques to Rock Your Kitchen



## cheftalk.com (Mar 11, 2007)

I have to admit that until he was a competitor on The Next Iron Chef contest, I had never heard of Michael Symon. And, frankly, I was surprised when he won.

Think about it. Here's this guy with an infectious (some would say irritating) laugh who didn't seem to fit in. His dishes seemed simplistic; lacking in sophistication and chefiness. Not Iron Chef quality at all, if you get what I mean. The few times he's appeared as an Iron Chef just reinforced that view. His dishes always seemed more like what I'd make at home then what I'd expect to find served in an upscale restaurant.

Read the full cookbook review here...

*These cookbooks reviews are brought to you by ChefTalk.com.


----------

